# The Esoteric House... - June 2018



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

The Esoteric House...
​


I guess another gem for the books and this ongoing project, I have to say this one appeared out of thin air to say the least, after working on a few routes and maps, it was time to check this lonely old home out, unsure if it would be worth looking at, driving down the dead end road one night, I decided to have a nose, after navigating and avoiding a few dog walkers that obviously had nothing much to do on that evening, I finally began to put some of my latest map work to use.

After checking it out and seeing what I needed, I decided I would find a quiet road to get some sleep, set the most annoying alarm I had on my phone, an await till sunrise to explore it and I wasnt let down one bit.

Inside was really beautiful for a few reasons, but something about this home had me on edge, as I made my way around it the back of the house had a fair amount of tractors wasnt sure if they was in use, but I hadnt seen or spotted them when I took my first look, the cars becoming overgrown and looked as though they had not moved in months maybe a few years, but once inside I was completely at ease, the extensions roof had collapsed and the decay had really set in here, the kitchen boring and standard not much to offer from a photography standpoint, the living room was amazing, you will see why below the fact nature had knocked over things in an attempt to "grow" was incredible and it was claiming the last occupants possessions! insane to say the least I had never seen nature overtake such a pristine house..

Moving into the next room it was clear alot had been sorted into bags, but how long ago this was I had no clue, the stained glass windows and the odds an ends proved lovely, as I made my way upstairs some awesome Hasnat equipment was hung up, along with umbrellas and walking stick, upstairs bathroom was rather beautiful, the mirror of the farmer and his gun was cool to see and yet completely untouched, I had struck gold to be honest, looking outside I took a shot of what remained, inside one bedroom it was completely empty minus an old ladder... the next two rooms was rather special, a room packed with bits and pieces, I instantly began photographing all that really caught my eye, the bedroom opposite some erotic, which kinda went with a book I noticed in the bathroom, then I saw a safe still locked no key... Still kinda unsure who did live here but I didnt pry to much just focused on what I thought may be of interest.

Anyway enough talking this project is rather crazy and its seeing me travel more an more, but I am undoubtedly loving it! certainly some fresh air I needed.





































































































And that is your lot from here, more new explores uploading soon! Cheers for looking ​


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow that again is a cracker. Some great natural ingress there & interesting stuff left. 
Brilliantly photographed.


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2018)

I liked that, if the sitting room was at the CFS, just a few tweaks for a medal, well shot MB, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks like another rural house set out-of-the-way. This one seems to have a few remnants left.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice set of images Mockingbird. Searching relevant records using the data shown in your images - especially the last one, should tell you about one of the past family members and if the recipient actually lived there.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> Wow that again is a cracker. Some great natural ingress there & interesting stuff left.
> Brilliantly photographed.



Thank you for your kind words, I have to admit I was on edge here dunno why maybe it was the whole vibe of it all...


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

smiler said:


> I liked that, if the sitting room was at the CFS, just a few tweaks for a medal, well shot MB, Thanks



Thanks smiler  I rather did enjoy this an plenty more like it lurking on my hard drive


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Looks like another rural house set out-of-the-way. This one seems to have a few remnants left.



Thank you  been on a house hunt as of late, an this was one of my favourites due to how it sits and its photographic merit


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 21, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice set of images Mockingbird. Searching relevant records using the data shown in your images - especially the last one, should tell you about one of the past family members and if the recipient actually lived there.



Indeed I found out a fair amount obvs I blurred certain names Ect out, an didn't upload certain things, but the history is rather interesting and a family member lives about 2 hours from here, sadly he didn't want the house... Thank you for your comment


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow. The gas mask adds an unusual vibe to the house. Loving these photos, nice one.


----------



## DaveWam (Jun 21, 2018)

Ah! That teddy looked really sad. I wanted to bring him home.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 22, 2018)

Superb stuff. Glad your hard graft paid off. That gasmask in pic 3 is surreal.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 22, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Wow. The gas mask adds an unusual vibe to the house. Loving these photos, nice one.



Indeed, thank you so much sometimes when I really like a place I put in more effort but this was the best start to the day I could of asked for


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 22, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Superb stuff. Glad your hard graft paid off. That gasmask in pic 3 is surreal.



Thank you, indeed the gasmask is odd but gave it a decent vibe reminded me of one of my favourite horror films, (the Crazies) cheers for the comment


----------



## Echo Seven (Jun 22, 2018)

Great find and very nicely done shots!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 22, 2018)

Echo Seven said:


> Great find and very nicely done shots!



Appreciated highly so thank you


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jun 22, 2018)

Love the old Watkins Electronic Music speakers slowly being consumed by the vegetation, very atmospheric!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 23, 2018)

noiseboy72 said:


> Love the old Watkins Electronic Music speakers slowly being consumed by the vegetation, very atmospheric!



Atmospheric is what I do best... I think 
Thank you


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 24, 2018)

Nice report! Liked the shots you got!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 28, 2018)

Urban Rolfster said:


> Nice report! Liked the shots you got!



Appreciated glad you like my work


----------



## Ferox (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice find for sure mate. Some cool stuff in there. The medal looks great.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 18, 2018)

The ivy creeping about all the possessions is just so photogenic


----------



## Potter (Jul 24, 2018)

DaveWam said:


> Ah! That teddy looked really sad. I wanted to bring him home.



I thought that was really sad too.


----------



## Potter (Jul 24, 2018)

This really is fantastic. The disco gear is slightly random. Also, there's three vacuum cleaners. I like the old phone in the kitchen.


----------

